# FNX 9 vs. Springfield XD9



## jrdub20 (Apr 23, 2010)

I went to the range today with one of my buddies, i brought my FNX and he forgot his S&W .40 so he rented the XD. When i bought the FNX a few weeks back i was deciding between it and the XD. I am so glad i got the FNX. IMHO it has better ergonomics (for my hand), better accuracy, better sights and a much better trigger.

My friend after shooting the FNX said that he was on his way to the gun shop to go buy one. He was very impressed.

So far 2 of my friends and my father in law have shot the FNX and all of them liked it a lot better than their guns (S&W .40, Beretta PX4 and a Sig P250).

I am so glad i decided on this one.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats....picking the correct gun makes owning and shooting it way cool!

I feel the same way about the guns I choose to own. A happy gun owner is a happy person!!

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## Bud (May 17, 2010)

I have to agrre.

I had an FNP and after shooting the FNX, I sold my FNP and bought a new FNX. These are my two carry weapons now:


----------



## mnyshrpknvs (Sep 19, 2010)

Great choice. I have been a BIG fan of FN for a while now. When the FNP45 USG came out, I scored one. I wish at the time I would have bought another in .357 Sig.:buttkick: I talked to the Sales Manager at FN a month or so ago. He said the FNX will be available in .357 Sig sometime this coming year.


----------



## Davejb (Nov 18, 2010)

I just bought an FNX-9 today, after looking over a Sig P250 and the XD9, it felt far better in my hand, seemed to be a bit lighter, and came with 3 mags instead of 2.


----------



## Warlord43B (May 1, 2011)

I have owned the XD9SC Bi-tone for 5 years and I love it. My wife bought me a Bolt action rifle last and and is getting me the FNP-45 this year. I have always loved my XD never had a problem other than the it doesn't like any non-brass casings. I am actually going to join the IDPA with both my 9sc and the 45 once i get it. But from everything I hear the FNP and the X 9's are both great pistols. congrats on the new weapon and happy shooting


----------



## instantminority (Jun 29, 2011)

If you're looking to score an FNP in .357 sig, check out EFK Firedragon - they have a drop-ing .357 barrel for the FNP-40 as well as a variety of other drop-in and conversion options available for the FNP series. They don't have any for the FNX line as of yet, but I imagine with support for FNP, this is soon to come.


----------

